# Megatron - March 2012



## PaulPowers (Mar 13, 2012)

My last trip down Megatron resulted in some crap pictures so I headed back under 





> Until the 17th century the name Sheaf was written as Scheth or Sheath. Sidney Oldall Addy equates the origins of this word with the Old English shed (as in water-shed) or sheth, which mean to divide, or separate. Historically, the Sheaf—along with its tributaries the Meers Brook and the Limb Brook—formed part of the border separating the Anglo-Saxon kingdoms of Mercia and Northumbria; it remained on the border between Yorkshire and Derbyshire into the 20th century. The city of Sheffield derives its name from the Sheaf.
> The River Sheaf was originally culverted in the 1860's.



































































​


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 13, 2012)

Hope you got written authorisation 

Cool pics!


----------



## PaulPowers (Mar 13, 2012)

omj624p said:


> Hope you got written authorisation
> 
> Cool pics!



I have a mega-permit which lets me get where I want as long as I'm not caught


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 13, 2012)

Great photos,better you than me,thanks for sharing.


----------



## night crawler (Mar 13, 2012)

I'll check them out on Flickr now, nice work.


----------



## PaulPowers (Mar 13, 2012)

flyboys90 said:


> Great photos,better you than me,thanks for sharing.



Culverts are normally clean water and if you ever get the chance to visit a big culvert take it.

Draining is really addictive


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 13, 2012)

So Jealous. I courted Mrs UrbanX in Sheffield for 3 years, and never knew of Urbex. 
Then I had my Stag do there. Then our anniversary...and still never been. 
There used to be restaurant on the A1 at Alconbury shaped like a UFO called Megaton...epic. 
Oh amazing report BTW!


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 14, 2012)

PaulPowers said:


> Culverts are normally clean water and if you ever get the chance to visit a big culvert take it.
> 
> Draining is really addictive



Its not the water that bothers me its being underground,I had a close call once in a dissused mine nr Alston
and never quite got my nerve back!before that I would drop into any underground space.I must admit your photos make me envious of what I,m missing!


----------



## godzilla73 (Mar 14, 2012)

Awesome drain-ness. And all in Sheffield too. Who'd a thunk it!


----------



## wherever i may roam (Apr 21, 2012)

Some nice pics there...


----------



## kevsy21 (Apr 22, 2012)

It looks a decent underground mooch this,good pics.


----------



## highcannons (Apr 22, 2012)

Great stuff, very nice explore - pictures are very nice. Thanks


----------

